# ATV with V Blade



## Elwer

Does anyone on here have a V blade on there ATV? Im in the middle of making one, and I need some pics of the center pivot point. 
I know it would probably of been easier to buy one, but heck I had most of the material, and what would a little challenge hurt!!!
Thanks, Matt


----------



## sublime68charge

if you due a search on ebay right now for cycle country there are a few v plows posted on there for sale. they have some pretty decent Pic's in the adds for the V plows. There is a couple on cycle country's home page but you can c more on the ebay add's at the moment.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120205186655&rd=1

that is the add, It is only 2 hours from where I live so I might take a flyer on it and purchase it. I recently got a set of Cycle country Push Tubes given to me, and I have a honda 300 4x4 sitting around doing nothing and the V-plow would work great on side walks and be a backup to my Honda Foreman 450S that sports a 60" Moose blade. It is great till on the side walks for the 1st half the year and then it gets into trouble cause I now have snow banks on both sides that I can get the snow to roll over from the blade.

Also I have this on my Foreman Moose blade as well,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290183337113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

it is pricey but does a decent job of giving me down pressure on the blade for back dragging.

works good in powder for back draging and in medium and heavy stuff it's OK just have to make a couple passes's back draging is all still beat's having to shovel by hand.

sublime out.


----------



## apik1

I dont have it any more but I had on 03 polaris sportsman 500 with a polaris v plow on it. Ill look 2 see if I have any pics of it arround


----------



## Elwer

The one that I am making is going to go on a 400 rancher at. The total length is projected to be 68'' in straight position and around 62'' when in the V. Thanks for the help so far, I just hate the trial and error part!!!
thanks,
Matt


----------



## wagonman76

Id like to see it when done. Ive thought about making an adjustable V for mine.


----------



## Elwer

Im going to be posting some pictures tomorrow morning, this takes alot of thinking to figure out how the blade pivots, especially since i have never payed any attention on how they work!
Matt


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm posting some pictures of the progress so far for my brother because he doesn't know how to post them! The first picture is of the blade in V position just sitting infront of the atv. The second picture if of the front view of one section and the third picture is of the pack view of one section.


----------



## derekbroerse

Looks pretty slick so far!!

The truck v-plows I own are pretty simple, I'm sure you could scale it down for the ATV, maybe using some off the shelf pipe. Each piece (left wing, right wing, and center framework) has two pipe "ears" welded to it in an appropriate location along the center joint, so they all stack neatly and get a solid pin thru them all. The pin is retained at the top with a flat plate and bolt. It really doesn't have to be anything complicated, just strong welding is essential!


----------



## Elwer

At the beginning i believe i was trying to over engineer this thing Hopefully by tomorrow i will have the whole thing completedwell except the paint work, and on that subject is there anything to do when painting to help prevent the snow from building up, except for using FF before each snow storm??


----------



## sublime68charge

hey found this site that seems to have some nice pics of a V-plow

http://marina.fortunecity.com/victory/272/snowplow/snowplow.html

that is all sublime out.


----------



## Wicked500R

Nice Work !!


----------



## Lawnscape89

sublime68charge;480738 said:


> hey found this site that seems to have some nice pics of a V-plow
> 
> http://marina.fortunecity.com/victory/272/snowplow/snowplow.html.


I have the exact plow that is pictured on that website and it's mounted on my Brute Force 750. If you'd like any pics (better or specific areas) just let me know. It's a Cycle Country and two of it's weaknesses are 1) the cutting edge wears out pretty fast and 2) the two angle adjustment bars are very weak and will bend. This isn't as much of a concern if you run in the V position as there is less stress on them, otherwise, they're weak.

The one that your making there, Matt, looks much stronger and more durable than the Cycle Country. The cutting edge alone is a great improvement. I pretty much ruined mine last year in a storm by letting the cutting edge wear down into the plow  Otherwise, you can't beat a V on an ATV for sidewalks IMO


----------



## Elwer

I got a 1/4 inch wear bar on this one, with a piece of 2x3 angle behind the blade, so once it starts to wear, it will eventually have a half inch wear bar before i have to replace it,  but i bet that wont happen in the too near future.wesport
My only problem is i dont think my 4 wheeler is big enoughwelp that means more new toys:redbounce lol
also the arms to position the blade are goin to be made out of 2x2 angle iron!! Correct me if im wrong, but doesnt cycle country only use flat stock for there blade positioning??


----------



## Elwer

here is some more progress pictures
Everything is just vise gripped in place for now, i am waiting on my pivot pin before i can finish this!


----------



## sublime68charge

Looking good so far,

My only problem is i dont think my 4 wheeler is big enoughwelp that means more new toys lol

you should be able to push through alot with the blade in the v on the first pass through most things and then just angle it and take smaller swipes to widen out where your plowing.

I know on my Foreman with the 60" Moose I have had to leave it raised up 4" and plow the top layer off and then lower it down and due the bottom half. Though I never "nowaday's" dive into a snow bank/plowing path with it raised all the way up as then if you get stuck your chances of backing out are not good.

Though I thinking some tire Chains will due wonders also for traction.

I know it did on my Foreman.


----------



## wahlturfcare

i have used a v plow on a steiner tractor before and they work great. I thought about making one for my turf tiger or putting a snow blower on the front of it since it is a pto deck.

are you using a electric motor to turn and lift urs?


----------



## Elwer

I plan on using a winch to lift it, but to angle i'd love to have it powered by electric, but it the old fashion way, got to get my lazy but up and move the blade, Maybe next one though 
also i have swamp fox tires on my 4 wheeler, so im not to concerned about the traction, I just dont want it to sag like a chevy does with a V blade, thats why im wondering if mine can hold it, but i'm thinking it will work out fine!


----------



## the intimidator

I would not want to be running that blade on the 400 rancher. I ran a 48" blade on my 04 400 and it ate the tranny up within half the season. I ended up having three tranny's put in (under warranty) before I sold it although It also had 3360km's on it and around 250 hours. I also had a problem with the shocks wearing out to the point it would sagg around 2 inches up front and 1in the rear with out the plow on. The main problem with this machine for moving allot of weight is the gearing is not set up right, get on a foreman stick it in first and then get on the rancher in first and see the difference you will get up to 10kmh or so on the foreman with a med-high rpm and you will be doing 30 or more on the rancher in first gear turning the same rpm's. The rancher is just set-up for trail riding and general use the foreman line is made with heavy duty parts and is more set up for the work. Think about it like 4-low vs 4-hi in you're truck same thing between the 400 rancher and the foreman line which is going to be more reliable over time the one idling along or the one that you are using 3/4's throttle and only moving 5km'h. You may also have problems with it getting really hot I know that after finishing that laneway even at -10 it would still be running very hot I ended up wiring the fan up to a switch so I could leave it running, turn it off, (if I was going into deep water) or leave it factory switching on-off by temp worked out slick and it never got so hot after that.

Here is another thought if you find the 400 is sluggish and lacking power after you try it out switch it over to the 350 hope it's 4x4? I bet that won't have as much trouble pushing the snow and should last longer too no hyd tranny. I wish I could make things like that I would have loved a v-blade for pushing the lane when the drifts built up good work 

It has held up ok to plowing and somehow held up to the punishment of the rock's and mud that make up most of the trails. It is a strong unit just not strong enough. Just finished pulling out 30 hedges with it in the pic 









pushing 6" snow with some small drifts 8"-1 foot you can feel it on the machine but no problems pushing that stuff. 









nice and clean well one pass left, took me apx 25 minutes to get the lane and parking spot finished it is around 800 yards long 12 or so feet wide


----------



## RipT

I have heard that Lucas Products (found at some farm & tractor dealers) has a Slippery Paint conditioner that I think is added to the paint of your choice to make the surface more slippery. It is used for loader buckets, plows, dump beds, etc.

Nice looking fabrication job on that V plow !!

The second link that Sublime68charge posted early on this page looks like a nice lift mechanism....much better than a winch. If you do use a winch, a short strap set-up like SnowBear now uses is much better than cable.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Intimidator...I believe there is a big difference here. You are in canada where you get a lot of snow..we are in nw (snowless) ohio! We do not get as much snow as you do. My bro is workin on the blade in the shop now so i'll go over and try to get some updated pictures for ya''ll.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

*Pictures*

Heres some new pictures that i just took of the blade...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

more...the last pictures shows how far the plow sticks out from the side of the atv


----------



## RipT

Nice welding and fabrication !!

That does look hell-for-stout though....can see why it may be more than that ATV can handle. Lots of rear ballast?? Did you see my post about Lucas Slippery Paint conditioner?

Good Luck....Winter is only half over!


----------



## Elwer

RipT;487898 said:


> Nice welding and fabrication !!
> 
> That does look hell-for-stout though....can see why it may be more than that ATV can handle. Lots of rear ballast?? Did you see my post about Lucas Slippery Paint conditioner?
> 
> Good Luck....Winter is only half over!


Yes i did see, that thanks a lot, im going to be looking in to it.
Ya it may be to much, but im looking at maybe a new 4 wheeler so it may work better.
If it doesnt work out, i guess i can say that i made a V plow and just be proud lol!!
Thanks for the compliments
Matt


----------



## sublime68charge

Looks, good I wish I had the fab skills to make something like that up.
me and welding just dont' get along,

good luck with it 

sublime out


----------



## derekbroerse

You did the hinge exactly what I had in mind--its basically a downscaled Boss RT2's hinge.

Hope it works as well as it looks.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I wish I had the means to make a v plow for my tractor. nice work do you have and pics of it straight? or can it only be in scoop or v? thats some really clean work.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

mulcahy mowing;487978 said:


> I wish I had the means to make a v plow for my tractor. nice work do you have and pics of it straight? or can it only be in scoop or v? thats some really clean work.


It can be strait, v, and scoop, one side scoop position one straight, and angled both ways. Each side of the blade has 3 positions(you should be able to tell from the pictures) The far outside one will make it v, the center wil be straight, and the inside one will be in the scoop position.


----------



## RipT

If you are in the market for another machine to put that plow on, you might consider a Polaris Ranger 4X4 or even 6X6. They are geared lower to begin with, yet can do 40 MPH. You can put up to 1000 lbs in the dump bed (think sand ballast) for great traction. Can also do soft or hard cab enclosure with HEAT.

Just putting a bug in your ear.....


----------



## Elwer

RipT;488045 said:


> If you are in the market for another machine to put that plow on, you might consider a Polaris Ranger 4X4 or even 6X6. They are geared lower to begin with, yet can do 40 MPH. You can put up to 1000 lbs in the dump bed (think sand ballast) for great traction. Can also do soft or hard cab enclosure with HEAT.
> 
> Just putting a bug in your ear.....


Heat, whats that, I work out in the freezing cold all day, no need to start with comfort there!! 
Im thinking about a 500 foreman manual shift. Maybe an artic cat after this past month with Honda. Heck with all the electronicsi believe that i now can say in the past month everything but the tranny and motor has been replaced on it, The way it sounds the ECM took a crap and burnt everything up.!!!:angry: Thanks goodness for a warranty
Matt


----------



## wagonman76

Great job! I like it. Looks like it should work really well for you.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We got it finished. Heres some pictures of it with the atv it is for...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

more pictures...


----------



## Petr51488

Any pictures pushing snow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Petr51488;500641 said:


> Any pictures pushing snow?


No, we had about an inch saturday but it was that great so we didn't take any. Will try to when it snows next


----------



## Lovethebizz

looks really good! Your next project should be getting a control so you can switch it without getting of you wheeler! THat would be great(just like v-plows on trucks):waving:


----------



## Elwer

Lovethebizz;501652 said:


> looks really good! Your next project should be getting a control so you can switch it without getting of you wheeler! THat would be great(just like v-plows on trucks):waving:


Well i would really like to do that, but two problems, A: dont have the money, B:the added weight, i already have 80 pounds on the rear of it.


----------



## farmerkev

Nice color choice, looks like John Deere Green and Yellow.:salute:


----------



## RLTimbs

the barrel you used for this plow.. it's an OLDER style barrel isn't it? The ones that were thicker than they make now. I found some barrels at work but they are newer ones with bevels(?) on the sides to make them strong. (Not sure if this is the right word for them..)


----------



## Elwer

RLTimbs;510811 said:


> the barrel you used for this plow.. it's an OLDER style barrel isn't it? The ones that were thicker than they make now. I found some barrels at work but they are newer ones with bevels(?) on the sides to make them strong. (Not sure if this is the right word for them..)


nope, i got 18'' 11 guage drum rolled for me, the ppl that wnat the v-blades im makeing keep asking about 55 gall drums, but i say it just like the huge a&& grain auger shafts!!

a 4x8 sheet of 11 guage runs around 107 bucks around here


----------



## Elwer

but after thinking about it, you could use the older style drums, just ahve to be careful of the thickness.......anything under 11 guage will be wobbly i bet, unless u add alot of support
Matt


----------



## RLTimbs

Elwer;510820 said:


> nope, i got 18'' 11 guage drum rolled for me, the ppl that wnat the v-blades im makeing keep asking about 55 gall drums, but i say it just like the huge a&& grain auger shafts!!
> 
> a 4x8 sheet of 11 guage runs around 107 bucks around here


where the hell would I find a drum like this? Any ideas..


----------



## Elwer

well we got ours from Killbos-they make grain wagons. so id say and major welding/fab shop i would check.


----------



## snowman2025

RLTimbs;510911 said:


> where the hell would I find a drum like this? Any ideas..


You might check with farmers in the area. Sometimes they will wear out the unloading auger on their grain carts and replace them. I know we have one laying around.


----------



## snowpro2210

any body have videos of how well their v plows work in 4 or so inches of snow.


----------



## wkahler

Where can you buy one of these?


----------



## elite1msmith

ummmm, wow, nice job..... im very inpressed

not to knock ur work at all, but didnt think i saw a trip edge? are you going to use rubber?


----------



## The Swede

Here you got some pictures of the construction and the result.
Its got down pressure and trip edge.
Driven by hi-pressure air.


----------



## Petr51488

^^^^Nice, but it looks like a bootleg honda. Who makes that?


----------



## The Swede

Sorry but i dont know so much about the ATV more that its a Linhai 520 V-twin.
WE only built the plow.


----------



## ATVGUY

*Commercial V plow?*



Lawnscape89;481306 said:


> I have the exact plow that is pictured on that website and it's mounted on my Brute Force 750. If you'd like any pics (better or specific areas) just let me know. It's a Cycle Country and two of it's weaknesses are 1) the cutting edge wears out pretty fast and 2) the two angle adjustment bars are very weak and will bend. This isn't as much of a concern if you run in the V position as there is less stress on them, otherwise, they're weak.
> 
> The one that your making there, Matt, looks much stronger and more durable than the Cycle Country. The cutting edge alone is a great improvement. I pretty much ruined mine last year in a storm by letting the cutting edge wear down into the plow  Otherwise, you can't beat a V on an ATV for sidewalks IMO


Cycle Country was the first to make a vplow for ATVs and it was on the weak side. But i have heard a rummor they are make two new commercial grade vplows for atvs. They are making a 48 and 54 inch with a high strength steel cutting edge (that will last forever) and fixing the strength issues of the vplow position arms. Cycle Country's plows all have a lifetime warranty and they just came out with a 150 lbs down force kit that kicks ass for $99! Go check em out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

very nice plow but i think you need a bigger horse,lol green???????????

atv guy, i have that blade, as a matter of fact i have to fix that blade. lol what good is theyre warranty ?? will they fix it or just say i abused it ? i think itll be easier to fix myself.


----------



## ATVGUY

*Cycle Country POS*

Cycle Country's current vplow is a peice of s*** and they will tell you that. But they will send you new parts no charge. I do have some more inside info from a friend of a friend. The new vplows are going to be commercial grade and are being designed from input from unhappy customers. 
But you are right sometimes it is easier and better to do it yourself!


----------



## mercer_me

How many hours do you have in building that? I built a drop basket for the back of my Arctic Cat 500 and it took me 6 hours.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You cant rush a good thing! If it takes time, that means your putting thought into doing it the right way.


----------



## The Swede

mercer_me;605462 said:


> How many hours do you have in building that? I built a drop basket for the back of my Arctic Cat 500 and it took me 6 hours.


I think we put about 300 hours in deweloping and building it.
Its got down pressure and trip edge.
The plow weiht is 110 lb and with the downforce in 330 lb.


----------



## banksl&s

Hey Swede, let us know how those pneumatics hold up when their is snow packed around them and it is -20 outside.


----------



## The Swede

I will get back to you when the snow coms.


----------



## In2toys

Very nice work guys, It's nice to be able to build stuff for yourself isn't it?


----------



## The Swede

Its nice to buildit self.
Now i tryed it for a week in heawy snow and it works geat. We got aproxemently 50 centimeters of snow and i had the time of my life.
Got dam i love the new Suzuki ATV i put the v-plow on.


----------



## F16viperTec

*V Plow*

where can I get the air cylinders at?


----------

